# Chubs to Shreds - DNP LOG



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

This will be my second DNP cycle, first cycle went okay, lost a fair amount of fat but not as much as id of liked ( mainly due to me not being able to handle the carb cravings and giving in.... ALOT )

BUT...this time will be different.

Previous cycle i was using yellow magic but i think it may have lost potency or i have a high tolerance because i wasn't as hot or sweating as much as others report. So i will dose this cycle according to how i feel during it, aim is to stick with 500mg.

Goal - fvck the dad bod I'm currently busting out and have visible abs.

This time I'm using Drmuscle pharmacies 250mg capsules, alongside a list of other supps.

Il be using test enth 300mg every 10 days to maintain muscle but will increase if necessary, also 50mcg t3 + 50mcg t4, 3iu ansomone hgh, 5g vitamin c, electrolytes, multi vitamin, zinc, sibutramine ( if necessery ) and plenty of water 5-6 litres.

Iv been carb depleting for 3 days on 50g of carbs, and will follow a low carb diet less than 100g per day mainly post workout and bits and bobs with other meals.

Upon waking il be injecting 3iu hgh, and taking t3 and t4 then heading to the gym for fasted cardio and training, post workout will be a small amount of carbs, salad and protein and DNP ( i find that DNP makes me feel sick on an empty stomach ).

started on the 25th june:

weight 93kg 18%bf

DAY 1 - 250mg DNP no heat or sweating but was boiling at night, last time it took about 5 days for me to feel anything so I'm not sure if this was just my radiator girlfriend laying next to me making me hot, had to stand outside in my boxers at 3am for 10 mins to cool down.

DAY 2 - 250mg slight constant warmth but not hot, sweating slightly, p1ss is alouminous yellow and have bit of acid reflux. Nothing other than that, will see tonight if I'm hot again, if so off to B&Q for an aircon unit in the morn.

will keep thread updated daily


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

I bought an aircon unit from Ebay last week mate, 55 quid, much cheaper than B&Q.

Nice detailed post. chave you run this lab before? Considered front loading? I do that once I know the potency.

I also sleep top and tail with the wife to avoid radiator cuddles.


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Il check that out mate nice one.

No haven't run drmuscles before but seems to be well dosed, as far as i know it stopped production and this is a new batch and i would say its definitely dosed properly.

Used banned labs old batch and crystal heat labs and tbh didn't rate them as high as everyone else seems to, but i ran it in the winter and had a good few high carb days which i definitely think effects weightloss.

Haven't really thought about front loading to be honest, and id sh1t myself front loading DNP. have you done it?

yeah iv gave her the quilt and I'm in a thin sheet with both windows open and still very warm


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

DAY 3 - 250mg

heat has definitely started now, feeling hotter constantly and randomly sweating when doing nothing.

acid reflux is on and off which i don't usually suffer with.

carb cravings starting to creep up aswel, but had no sibutramine today so that could be down to that, had a couple of sugar free jelly for something sweet, i find this helps a lot along with diet drinks.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Yes I have front loaded DNP, nothing drastic however once you have lab which you know the potency AND a batch as potencies can change between batches.......

Ive simply run

Day 1 150%

Day 2 150%

Day 3 150%

Simply means you hit peak closer to day 3 than day 5.


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> Yes I have front loaded DNP, nothing drastic however once you have lab which you know the potency AND a batch as potencies can change between batches.......
> 
> Ive simply run
> 
> ...


Hmm i might give that a go next time, pointless now because im 4 days in but definitely worth a try.


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Day 4 - 250mg

Same as previous, feeling hotter by the day and constantly sticky but not sweating too much.

Dreading this week looking at the weather forcast, plan was to up dose too 500mg around days 5-7 but i think i will hold off and see how the weather goes etc.

Will be weighing myself every 5 days so weigh in will be tomorrow


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Ditto, not many people think FFS this heatwave is really inconvienient!


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Definitely not looking forward to 30degrees +. First time i think iv ever wished it wasnt getting hotter in the summer :lol:


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Day 5 - 250mg

First weigh in 91.8kg

Not feeling any different to previous days except carb cravings are alot stronger, sibutramine after lunch helped alot today so think im going to carry on with that.

Going to wait to wednesday and see how i feel, if im not any hotter then im upping the dose to 375mg so 250mg one day then 500mg the next and so on.

Felt knackered today so didnt bother with cardio, but walked the dogs this morning fasted then again tonight for an hour, got myself some chesteze so going to have one of them in the morning and see if the eph gives me some energy


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

How you feeling this morning, its a tad warm eh


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> How you feeling this morning, its a tad warm eh


Fvcking hot mate lol! Left the house to do a few bits, was dripping when i got back and id spent probably 3 mins actually in the sun! Currently sitting in shorts drinking electrolytes and amino acids to regain some fluids!

Not looking forward to thr rest of this week being this hot. Hows yours going?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Good , been a right moody [email protected] though, mrs just wants to talk sh1te and i just wanna sit in silence in front of the fan


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Jesus lads, can't imagine running dnp in this heat. I was dripping in the car earlier and I'm not on anything.

I done 750 a couple summers ago and then decided it was a winter drug lol


----------



## aLadNamedAsh (May 23, 2015)

Been off dnp for 5 days now feels good to sleep in a dry bed. Lucky to have missed this little heatwave haha :clap:


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

aLadNamedAsh said:


> Been off dnp for 5 days now feels good to sleep in a dry bed. Lucky to have missed this little heatwave haha :clap:


Haha! Narrow escape!


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> Good , been a right moody [email protected] though, mrs just wants to talk sh1te and i just wanna sit in silence in front of the fan


I know the feeling. Mines got hayfever so she obviously thinks shes on deaths door and is wanting me to do everything sweating my balls off!


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Growing Lad said:


> Jesus lads, can't imagine running dnp in this heat. I was dripping in the car earlier and I'm not on anything.
> 
> I done 750 a couple summers ago and then decided it was a winter drug lol


My last run i went to 750 mate and i feel hotter this time on 250!


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Day 6 - 250mg

Sweating alot now constantly! Finding it hard to keep hydrated, im walking around with water constantly.

Dont think its going to be a wise idea to up the dose yet.

Weirdly im not sweating if i have carbs in my meal but if i have for example a chicken salad im fvcking dripping.

Heartburn is getting worse aswel, couple of rennes do the trick though so thats not too much of a issue.

Finding it hard to sleep because of the heat aswel so im going to find a aircon unit


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Buy a silent air con if you can. My room was set to 18 degrees last night on my AC but it woke me up everytime it kicked in.

Hows ya pee? yellow? I find once I break out of yellow and into clear then I stay that way all day. Sometimes it takes up to 3L to get into clear pee!

Do you take tablets without food? I only get heartburn if i take pills on empty stomach.


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

iv been looking this morning, can't find any cheaper than about £250, yeah il look into the silent ones.

yeah its clear most of the day tbh, just mornings its dark yellow. iv done 2L today so far, trying to get about 5L per day.

yes mate only take them with food for the same reason, gives me heartburn and feel like puking.


----------



## SwollNP (Oct 8, 2014)

Good log, currently just started my first DNP 'cycle' and on day3 of 200mg ED.

Its good to compare what you're getting to me, for example I've been getting heartburn but wasn't sure if that was DNP or my Tren...


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

brave, brave man. I am usually fine with sides of things but I ran DNP for two weeks in the winter and I honestly thought I was going to die this was on a low dose. but I work in a controlled environment so there's no way to cool down 22c for 8 hours a day all geared up in work clothes horrible


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

mcrewe123 said:


> done 2L today so far,


What time you been up since? Ive been up since 6:20 and have done 3L


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

yeah tren gives me heartburn aswel so could be either, but try taking your DNP with food it definitely cuts the heartburn down


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

its not too bad for me because i work mostly from home but i do tattoo removal aswel and those laser machines get hot in a small room, dreading having customers atm. tbh i find the worst thing the carb cravings, but using sibutramine this time has helped me alot


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Any pictures? Interested in this log.

I've ran dnp in the past and I plan to run a cycle around sept/oct time when it cools down and I finish my blast so I'll be crushing on test like your currently doing so interested in your results. What height are you, similar stats to me I'm 93kg 18%bf 6ft. Plan is to get to about 86kg by end of sept shredded currently running 750mg test and will add tren in soon hit about 100kg then cut for 12 weeks

What weight did you get down to previously?


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> What time you been up since? Ive been up since 6:20 and have done 3L


since about 8 mate, i just get a 2L bottle of water, mix 2 scoops of aminos in there and some electrolytes and repeat when empty.

if only i had a 5l jug and some sort of all day suppliment :whistling:


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

UlsterRugby said:


> Any pictures? Interested in this log.
> 
> I've ran dnp in the past and I plan to run a cycle around sept/oct time when it cools down and I finish my blast so I'll be crushing on test like your currently doing so interested in your results. What height are you, similar stats to me I'm 93kg 18%bf 6ft. Plan is to get to about 86kg by end of sept shredded currently running 750mg test and will add tren in soon hit about 100kg then cut for 12 weeks
> 
> What weight did you get down to previously?


iv got one of just before i started, I'm going to out the pics up at the end so start/day i finish/after water has dropped and glycogen restored.

im 6'2 mate so yeah very close stats, tbh i don't have a goal weight in mind, the plan is to stay on a reasonable dose with fasted cardio etc and il stop when I'm lean enough to lean bulk from there.

off the top of my head i can't remember mate but i think i lost around 16lb then after glycogen restored id lost about 12 i think but I'm not 100% sure, like i said in the first post though i cheated ALOT on that run with DNP because i couldn't handle the carb cravings


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

I struggle with diet on dnp I find moderate carbs around 100-150g is ideal for me to function and still lose weight! High cabs I was to hot and low carbs I struggled!

I find sugar free energy drinks and sugar free jelly helped me.

I can't run higher than 450mg as for me work, life and trainin is effected to much then and sides out weigh the results

What's a typical diet for you?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Whats your post DNP plans?

Mine is to increase cals from 2000 to 2300 as currently on defecit and change to carb backloading. Should avoid any excess carbs being left over for rebound. Clean obviously

Will prob run T5 and clen for 2 weeks also


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

UlsterRugby said:


> I struggle with diet on dnp I find moderate carbs around 100-150g is ideal for me to function and still lose weight! High cabs I was to hot and low carbs I struggled!
> 
> I find sugar free energy drinks and sugar free jelly helped me.
> 
> ...


im aiming for as little carbs as possible id say I'm probably on around 100g per day and I'm feeling okay, weirdly th high crabs don't make me any hotter, i feel hotter on low carbs.

i do the same mate diet drinks and sugar free jelly, just had a pot now instead of the haribo in the cupboard lol.

when bulking i pretty much do iifym then cutting low carb high protein and moderate fats.


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

wait 7 days for DNP to clear system whilst eating high carb, then do 3 days of insulin ( 2iu after each meal ) and 6iu post workout to refill glycogen quicker.

then lean bulk from there with test,eq,npp and mast. may add in t3 to bulk so i can eat a few more cals and stay lean

but il see how it goes with the slin because it may not be a good idea, il sort of go with the flow when the time comes


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

day 7 - 250mg

this weather is killing me!! fvck me its been hot today, had to go buy an air conditioning unit to sleep tonight.

to be honest, other than the heat everything fine, although i gave in to a craving earlier and ate half a big bag of doritoes, hadn't taken any sibutramine today though

so il be back on that tomorrow.

thinking bout upping the dose on the 10th day to 500/250/500 and so on, any suggestions?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Are they caps? Can you not split them, mine are tabs? Weather outlook for day 10 is cooler, so maybe monitor weather and plan from there. Suppose it depends on your lifestyle, i work in an aircon office, drive an air con car and have air con in house. One of my gyms has air con. I dread training in the other gym

If your doing that im assuming youll be adding in a morning dose?

Chocolate is my biggest craving, I gave in yesterday and had 2 double deckers. You ever tried 2 x sibultramine? I take 1 in morning but by mid afternoon im craving.


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> Are they caps? Can you not split them, mine are tabs? Weather outlook for day 10 is cooler, so maybe monitor weather and plan from there. Suppose it depends on your lifestyle, i work in an aircon office, drive an air con car and have air con in house. One of my gyms has air con. I dread training in the other gym
> 
> If your doing that im assuming youll be adding in a morning dose?
> 
> Chocolate is my biggest craving, I gave in yesterday and had 2 double deckers. You ever tried 2 x sibultramine? I take 1 in morning but by mid afternoon im craving.


Yes mate there caps else id split them. Bit of a pain tbh but im guessing the only eay to dose would be like iv said.

Tbh im tempted to do 500 today but i wont because of this weather lol.

Yeah see i work from home and in a tattoo studio, none of which are airconed so its condtant heat for me! The aircon i brough yesterday is sh1t so thats being took back.

Il be splitting dose morning and night yeah.

Tbh 15mg sibutramine is enough for me, i have trouble sleeping on a good day so when iv took that iv got no chance! Seings and roundabouts mate


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Have you piped the air con outside? It will blow out cold air and also hot air, unless you get the hot air outside its pointless


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes mate piped it outside and blocked the gap so not outside ait can come in, i put a fan in the window blowing outwards and the other window open and that worked better!


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

My attempt at cooling myself down :lol:


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

Buy yourself a walk in freezer. Works wonders buddy. :lol:


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

stood at the freezers in asda last night with the door open just for a few seconds of cold air :lol:


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

whats the toilet roll for


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

spunk.


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

hahaa iv got some weird thing with my sinuses so iv constantly got a runny nose


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

mcrewe123 said:


> stood at the freezers in asda last night with the door open just for a few seconds of cold air :lol:


Feels good on the old three piece suite don't it?


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Do yourself a favour mate, I have and its fcuking great... :lol:


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

Dan TT said:


> View attachment 174330
> 
> 
> Do yourself a favour mate, I have and its fcuking great... :lol:


Just don't hold it too close to the old chap. Self circumsision is not the one :lol:


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

day 8 - 250mg

so much easier to deal with today now its cooled down bit, still sweating quiet bit but not as much as yesterday.

had a weigh in even though i said id weigh in every 5 days, i woke up heavier than my last weigh in and just weighed myself now and iv dropped 1kg today.

either scales are ****ed or... well i don't know!

this is what happened on my last dnp cycle, weight was fluctuating all the time.

thinking of upping the dose, any thoughts?


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

I would up the dose if you can manage the sides! I never use the scales until last dose taken then every 3 days after that for a while


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

UlsterRugby said:


> I would up the dose if you can manage the sides! I never use the scales until last dose taken then every 3 days after that for a while


yeah i think i might up it slightly and see how i go, weight isn't exactly dropping off.

if anything its the very small amount of carbs I'm having that have caused the weightloss, i mean i could definitely lose a couple of kg of glycogen in 8 days, and if i have a high carb meal, il be heavier the next day.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Dan TT said:


> View attachment 174330
> 
> 
> Do yourself a favour mate, I have and its fcuking great... :lol:


lol that wouldnt do sh!t if you're on dnp in a heat wave.. you're practically a walking radiator


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

zyphy said:


> lol that wouldnt do sh!t if you're on dnp in a heat wave.. you're practically a walking radiator


Speaking of **** thats funny, it makes you so heat sensitive that moving away from the fan for 20s and you can feel your face melting. Taking a dump is a mission in itself! I have to take my top of and get a right sweat on just by using the loo!


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Havent updated recently because nothing chaned, but il give a small update now.

9th - 250mg

Everything the same, warm but not uncomftably hot.

10th - 250mg

Took dose in the morning with food, within 10 mins i had the ****s and had them for most of the day.

Was going to go upto 500mg but decided not too untill monday ( day 12 )

Also had a weigh in, weight is at 89.5kg so hasnt really changed.


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

11th - 250mg

fvcked it! went 5 guys had a double bacon cheese burger and fries, got home had a large dominoes! took 20mg diazepam and went sleep!

12th - 500mg

decided to up the dose after not really dropping much weight at all. split the dose 250mg AM 250mg PM.

slightly more dehydrated so getting random headache so I'm trying to increase my water intake.

13th - 500mg

had a little weigh in again straight after id had my morning piss 87.4kg :thumb: upping the dose has definitely done something. last time id been on DNP around 7-10 days and had a whole day of cheating, woke up the next day lighter. must have been that cheat day 

definitely looking leaner now, can tell iv lost a lot of fat around my mid section.


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice one dude.


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

day 14 - 500mg

was really busy today and got stuck in traffic with no drink, ended up with the worst headache iv had, got home done 2 pints of water with electrolytes and had to have a sleep. woke up okay after that. but lesson learnt... DO NOT get in the car without a drink even on a short journey when on DNP.

Mate i seen a few weeks ago came round earlier and said i look a lot leaner, so far so good


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

day 15 - 250mg ( forgot PM dose )

carb cravings coming slightly back now iv upped the dose, but will try not to do sibutramine because it makes me feel abit anxious for some reason, i suffer with bad anxiety away though.

had a BAD headache due to being really busy and not drinking enough, still done 5L but that obviously wasn't enough.

took paracetamol, had 2 pints of water and out one of those heat things you microwave on my head and massaged my temples and was gone in 15-20 mins.

pissing clear though which is confusing, maybe high BP? had a lot of nose bleeds on my last cycle, had 1 this morning too so BP could be high.

will buy a monitor for it


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

day 16 - 500mg

feel fvcking knackered today, think the higher dose has built up as weight isn't dropping very fast and i look like a skinny weak depleted mess, can't wait to finish and get on a blast so i can see how i look. think I'm going to stick to 500mg for another 12 days ( 28 in total ) should HOPEFULLY be able to drop another 10lb in that time which i think is do able, especially as I'm holding water.... i think.

had a small headache today but kept it under control before it got bad, seems like if i only drink water with no added electrolytes thats when the head aches come.

so i have now pre mixed x4 2l bottles of water with electrolytes and amino acids. so il see how the head aches go.

iv found that the morning dose is giving me the shits for a few hours within 15 mins of taking it.

and iv realised something i didn't realise on my last cycle of DNP.... i don't own enough shorts... and its also not really acceptable to wear shorts and no tshirt, feel like just staying in, cancelling all my appointments and sitting in home drinking water for the next 12 days.

had bad carb cravings today, had a couple of diazepam which make me even more hungry and decided to go mcdonalds and eat about 2000calories


----------



## sledgehammer123 (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

day 17 - 250mg didn't feel well so didn't take second dose

bedroom was boiling hot and i woke up dehydrated nd feeling like i had a hangover.

felt like absolute sh!t, aching, bad stomach, headaches, no energy to even get up although i did i felt drained all day

took a chesteze and breathing is bit heavy and the ephedrine gave me some energy i think because i felt like i had energy 30 mins is after taking it.

same aches and pain came back at night just went sleep

day 18- 250mg due to the same problem as day before

same thing again woke up feeling like i had a hangover ( i don't drink )

no energy, aching, everything is so much effort.

then realised id only had 25mcg of t3 for the last 2 days, any idea if this could be related?

weighed myself a few morning in a row to get a rough idea of where I'm at, and my weight is all over the place

weighed myself thursday 86.4kg, next day 87.6kg, this morning 88.9kg. then just weighed myself 87.4kg. then my scales are ****ed or my body has no idea whats going on.

tbh iv had thoughts of stopping now but i look in the mirror and the fat is slowly but surely coming off.

probably going to get some grief for this but... the pains are from sort of mid stomach all the way down to knees the whole way around my body, feels like iv got flu tbh but i don't know if its because I'm taxing my body a lot because i also take tramadol occasionally 150mg, diazepam 20mg probably 3 times per week, night nurse which has dextromethorphan to sleep sometimes and my room gets stupidly hot, like being on holiday with no zircon kind of hot. you can feel the heat change walking from the landing into the bedroom.

any ideas because I'm feeling like s**t, and don't know if i can carry on with it much longer now. would like to do the full 28 days as i suggested.

today is day 19


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'd sack it off if you're feeling that bad, or just drop the dose right down, is it possible to split the caps?

My bird Is on 125mg a day at the moment and I'm keeping a close eye on her with the heat we've been having, it's probably the worst time of year possible to run it!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Sounds like its time to come off mate, day 18 and your ****ed. Take 10 days off and readjust 

Or...... take 24 hrs off, the DNP levels in your body will drop significantly then restart on 250mg for a few days until things settle.

Havent you sorted that aircon machine you bought?

Ive had bad belly before - what are you drinking? tap water? I found that suddenly drinking over 6 litres of tape water a day ruined me and I move to mineral water

Didnt they remove ephedrine from chesteze?

If youve dropped your T3 dose, this could be why your lethargic and gained weight, water most probs.

Eating much fruit?


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Smitch said:


> I'd sack it off if you're feeling that bad, or just drop the dose right down, is it possible to split the caps?
> 
> My bird Is on 125mg a day at the moment and I'm keeping a close eye on her with the heat we've been having, it's probably the worst time of year possible to run it!


no mate can't split the caps, and i was on it when it was really hot last week and i was fine, don't know if its just me taking too much sh!t.



Madoxx said:


> Sounds like its time to come off mate, day 18 and your ****ed. Take 10 days off and readjust
> 
> Or...... take 24 hrs off, the DNP levels in your body will drop significantly then restart on 250mg for a few days until things settle.
> 
> ...


fvck coming off yet, I'm going to make it to day 21 and then il probably come off depending on how i feel.

nah its s**t mate but iv got a new little invention that works a treat, slept a lot better last night so hopefully tomorrow il feel better.

yeah drinking tap water but i have been from the start, tbh the only things that have changed are id ran out of electrolytes ( got some now ) and split the t3 and t4 dose into am/pm with DNP which was a bad idea i reckon.

yeah i think they have but its an old pack i got a while ago.

no mate bad but I'm not a fruit fan, prefer my veg! been and got some pineapple today though so gonna have that in a min with some water and electrolytes and see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

day 19 - 500mg

pretty much the same as the last few days, no energy, feel like rubbish, but I'm down to very low carbs now so i think this could be a lot to do with the energy and feeling s**t situation.

only carbs iv had today is a portion of sweet potato fries from turtle bay, other than that just meat on its own.

from tomorrow i will be using the t3 and t4 the way i originally was ( all in the morning ) no more tramadol or diazepam, upping the water intake slightly and also the carbs with fruit in the morning and mid afternoon, more than likely pineapple.


----------



## uhitmeudie (Sep 11, 2014)

Mind sharing where you got the chesteze from? All the pharmacies I went to last week said they stopped production :s


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

uhitmeudie said:


> Mind sharing where you got the chesteze from? All the pharmacies I went to last week said they stopped production :s


old batch mate iv had it a while now, tried online?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

> This will be my second DNP cycle, first cycle went okay, lost a fair amount of fat but not as much as id of liked ( mainly due to me not being able to handle the carb cravings and giving in.... ALOT )
> 
> BUT...this time will be different.
> 
> ...


In mate gonna do another dnp run but not till winter. 
Your forgetting the starting pics???


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> In mate gonna do another dnp run but not till winter. Your forgetting the starting pics???


yeah mate good idea, wish id of done it just before this summer aswel.

im uploading before, straight after stopping DNP and 10 days after stopping photos all at once


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

> yeah mate good idea, wish id of done it just before this summer aswel.
> 
> im uploading before, straight after stopping DNP and 10 days after stopping photos all at once


Am a welder so dnp in winter is bad enough I think I would die running dnp in summer welding bays hitting 60plus!!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

uhitmeudie said:


> Mind sharing where you got the chesteze from? All the pharmacies I went to last week said they stopped production :s


Amazon were still stocking Chesteeze a few weeks back! As well as a few online pharmacies!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Grace45 said:


> Amazon were still stocking Chesteeze a few weeks back! As well as a few online pharmacies!


Amazon stopped while ago. Online pharmacies only allow 1 pack per purchase.

I purchased kaizen eph from jw supplements for the mrs.


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> Am a welder so dnp in winter is bad enough I think I would die running dnp in summer welding bays hitting 60plus!!


yeah i wouldbt bother with dno then yet! I do tattoo removal in a small room and that gets hot so i cant imagine welding!


----------



## aLadNamedAsh (May 23, 2015)

How are you getting on with the workouts mate? Still got the energy to do cardio aswell?


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

aLadNamedAsh said:


> How are you getting on with the workouts mate? Still got the energy to do cardio aswell?


not gonna lie mate, sacked it off ha. Sitting down and know i have to walk to the kitchen for a drink is such a hardtask atm i think cardio would be the nail in the coffin for me.


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Day 20 - 500mg ( because im well hard )

actually felt alot better from earlier today weirdly, ate alot more food ( protein ), dropped the electrolytes abit lower, took my t3 t4 all in the morning and things seem to be getting better, not as tired, flu feeling has halfed atleast, sweating alot again.

my conclusion:

1. Dont take tramadol with dnp because it dehdrytes you massively anyway which would explain alot of my feeling ill.

2. Dont think your clever splitting the t3 just take it all in the morning.

3. Just because your on dnp and test it doesnt mean you can basically live on rations because it will make things alot worse. Get regulat food in but still low carb.

and 4. Dont slack with the original plan, stick to what youve decided and dont adjust if its working. And again Tramamdol and diazepam when on dnp, very stupid idea.

But glad to be feeling abit better now, so if alls well tomorrow il continue with the original 28day plan and will have a weigh in tomorrow.


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Day21 weigh in 87kg

11lb in 21 days isnt exactly good for dnp

Not very happy with the results of this tbh


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Day 22 - 500mg

Weighed myself in the morning 86.4kg now

Feel alot better from previous days so thats all good.

No sure weather to go to day 28 now, come off completely and continue t3 and diet then start dnp again in 7 days.

Or drop down to 250 for a week.

Or i could do all out and bump upto 750 per day for 5 days then stop

Any suggestions?

Feel fine now, breathing is abit heavier than normal thats about it tbh. Would like to drop another 8lb really


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

Weighing yourself on DNP is a mind-f*ck as you will be holding water weight so the true weight loss won't be apparent until 5 days or so after stopping. If you are using test as well then you may also be holding water from the test.

If you were originally planning to run 28 days then I would stay stick with it for another 6 days rather than stopping for a week and then starting again.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

The only reason I would stop the cycle is if you feel any pins and needles, burning sensations in your fingers or toes. Prepherial neuropathy is a risk with longer cycles


----------



## aLadNamedAsh (May 23, 2015)

Do you believe that the body adapts to dnp? The first run I was dropping weight like a madman,now I'm bloating more but im on even lower calories and a higher dnp dose and not dropping as fast?


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

warsteiner said:


> Weighing yourself on DNP is a mind-f*ck as you will be holding water weight so the true weight loss won't be apparent until 5 days or so after stopping. If you are using test as well then you may also be holding water from the test.
> 
> If you were originally planning to run 28 days then I would stay stick with it for another 6 days rather than stopping for a week and then starting again.


tell me about it, my weight is all over the place.



Growing Lad said:


> The only reason I would stop the cycle is if you feel any pins and needles, burning sensations in your fingers or toes. Prepherial neuropathy is a risk with longer cycles


no haven't got any of these just heavier breathing


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

aLadNamedAsh said:


> Do you believe that the body adapts to dnp? The first run I was dropping weight like a madman,now I'm bloating more but im on even lower calories and a higher dnp dose and not dropping as fast?


tbh yes i do slighty, i think it isn't as potent in your body the longer/more you use it.

exactly the same here, last time i lost ore weight in less time eating s**t food, this time iv iv lost no where near what id of thought, 2 different labs though, making me think the stuff iv got is underdosed. 500mg isn't really a low amount and the weight isn't exactly flying off.


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

anyone know anything about transverse abdominals? my stomach is constantly bloated looking, I'm on no more then 60-70g carbs a day atm still bloated, iv been told by a few people i have pretty bad posture, i sort of bend forward with the top of my back and shoulders.

iv read this can all be linked, iv trained abs probably 5 times in my life so I'm guessing my stomach muscles are pretty week, i thought it was just fat but now the dnp has stripped away a bit i have top 4 abs coming through but lower stomach looks slightly bloated with zero definition.

anyone think some transverse abdominal exercises will help? or anyone had this problem?


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

also just been a well know review site and have seen a few people using 500mg with the same kind of weight loss as me, and saying its definitely underdosed.

this has made me reconsider my dose, may up it for the last few days.

keeping in mind i ran yellow magic and crystal heat labs before unto 750 and the weight flew off me!!

if i was too up the dose, would 1 cap am 2 caps pm be alright?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Judging by its sides I thought 500mg was heavy dosing?


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> Judging by its sides I thought 500mg was heavy dosing?


i only really had those hot few days when the weather was really hot then the 3 days over the weekend wherereawas ill and iv read on here a lad took tramadol on dnp and daid he felt like he was going to die. Literally no sides now except carb cravings and hot flashes thats it. I wouldnt bump it up if i didnt think i could handle it mate

Edit: was @bettyswallocks who done dnp and tramadol together, would like to hear his view on it


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

You definitely build a tolerance to dnp but not permanently. A guy called conciliator was the knowledge on dnp but stopped posting on the American boards a while back, back in the 1930s when they done clinical trials on dnp, Simkins et Al noticed a rapid tolerance to dnp built up in patients however it was over come by either upping the dose by the smallest increment (75mg usually) or stopping for 2weeks minimum before starting another dnp cycle with the full effect resumed.

The best run I had on dnp was when the banned lab first came out, 2 of his 250mg yellow capsules had me melting weight daily with a less then perfect diet, since then the tablets from banned lab or any other source I have tried have all been pretty pants, I think sources are under dosing due to the dangers of dnp if you OD.

The bloat mate is very common, I get it too. When on dnp I would pay very little attention to the scale and the mirror, simply eat at a deficit, train and take dnp. Worry about a results a weeks after your last dose.


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Growing Lad said:


> You definitely build a tolerance to dnp but not permanently. A guy called conciliator was the knowledge on dnp but stopped posting on the American boards a while back, back in the 1930s when they done clinical trials on dnp, Simkins et Al noticed a rapid tolerance to dnp built up in patients however it was over come by either upping the dose by the smallest increment (75mg usually) or stopping for 2weeks minimum before starting another dnp cycle with the full effect resumed.
> 
> The best run I had on dnp was when the banned lab first came out, 2 of his 250mg yellow capsules had me melting weight daily with a less then perfect diet, since then the tablets from banned lab or any other source I have tried have all been pretty pants, I think sources are under dosing due to the dangers of dnp if you OD.
> 
> The bloat mate is very common, I get it too. When on dnp I would pay very little attention to the scale and the mirror, simply eat at a deficit, train and take dnp. Worry about a results a weeks after your last dose.


good info that mate cheers.

The bloat thing is a pre dnp issue, which is why i mentioned strenghening the core.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

mcrewe123 said:


> good info that mate cheers.
> 
> The bloat thing is a pre dnp issue, which is why i mentioned strenghening the core.


agh ok mate, unlikely even if u had a weak core it would cause bloating. Probably something more simple like something your eating? Sensitivity to certain foods/ingredients causing bloat.


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Growing Lad said:


> agh ok mate, unlikely even if u had a weak core it would cause bloating. Probably something more simple like something your eating? Sensitivity to certain foods/ingredients causing bloat.


i say bloating its more everything just looks so untoned and un developed. And i doubt its a food intollerence im basically living on chicken and the occasional half a sweet potato


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

mcrewe123 said:


> i say bloating its more everything just looks so untoned and un developed. And i doubt its a food intollerence im basically living on chicken and the occasional half a sweet potato


just a bodyfat problem then I'd say. If there's no fat then its gna look toned. Just keep plugging away. We all have problem areas. My chest is an absolute t**t to get lean


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Growing Lad said:


> just a bodyfat problem then I'd say. If there's no fat then its gna look toned. Just keep plugging away. We all have problem areas. My chest is an absolute t**t to get lean


yeah mate, iv never done any core work what so ever no deads or squats either so my coat has had very low work.


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

day 23 - 500mg

was fine all day apart from i had the shits which have now started every morning after DNP ( with food )

but last night i took my pm dose and i didn't feel right, felt like i had a lump in my stomach was a weird feeling, decided iv had enough and thought fvck it I'm having something nice now iv been on low carbs for so long so i had a bowl of cereal, a mars bar, and a pack of crisps.. within 5 mins i had a really bad stomach, felt like i was close to throwing up, and the weirdest thing i was shivering like really cold. so i got in the quilt that hasent been used since i started DNP and the pain was there for a 1.5 maybe 2 hours but i was drifting in and out of sleep so I'm not exactly sure. then i woke up about 5am drenched in sweat worst iv been through the whole cycle by far, even my girlfriends hair was wet from me sweating on it.


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

day 24 - 500mg

decided i was going to up the dose to 750mg for the last 4 days so i took 500mg in the morning which resulted in a bad stomach all day, got to the pm dose and didn't bother, decided to stay at 500mg instead.

weight is currently at 85kg as of this morning, so all is going well.


----------



## aLadNamedAsh (May 23, 2015)

Don't bump to 750mg,it's terrible.  Can't move from the fan without sweating. Dreading saturday when I have the gf over at night haha


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

aLadNamedAsh said:


> Don't bump to 750mg,it's terrible.  Can't move from the fan without sweating. Dreading saturday when I have the gf over at night haha


haha im.thinking about staying on 500mg till monday then doing 4 days at 750mg when mines gone home haha. Dnp is not something to use if you have to sleep with someone every night


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

> haha im.thinking about staying on 500mg till monday then doing 4 days at 750mg when mines gone home haha. Dnp is not something to use if you have to sleep with someone every night


Haha, we should have a wives section for them to moan about us all sweating


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Growing Lad said:


> Jesus lads, can't imagine running dnp in this heat. I was dripping in the car earlier and I'm not on anything.
> 
> I done 750 a couple summers ago and then decided it was a winter drug lol


How hot is it there outside?


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

It was hot for England, 30 odd degrees down south anyway. Cooled off now but gna heat up again end of July. Dnp is lovely when it's like 10degrees and below


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

days 25 - 500mg

Decided this is going to be my last day because, got told by 3 people i look ill so that was it for me.

I weighed myself and I'm down to 83.4kg which I'm happy with, so pre water weight drop iv lost 9.6kg

plans for the next week are different to what i was going to do originally,

so I'm going to low carb for 5 days, on day 6th do a full body workout high reps and then carb load starting straight after gym for 2 days at around 500g per day, first day simple and complex second day more complex.

and after that decide on a cycle.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

> days 25 - 500mg
> 
> Decided this is going to be my last day because, got told by 3 people i look ill so that was it for me.
> 
> ...


It got to the point propel was saying I looked Ill and lost too much you have over done it etc!! Lasted another week then sacked it off.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

> days 25 - 500mg
> 
> Decided this is going to be my last day because, got told by 3 people i look ill so that was it for me.
> 
> ...


It got to the point propel was saying I looked Ill and lost too much you have over done it etc!! Lasted another week then sacked it off.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

How u getting on mate?


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> How u getting on mate?


first day of carb loading today mate felt good to have some proper decent food.

weight this morning was 83.8kg so stayed the same weight but have definitely dropped water.

i would say theres still more fat to lose but i started to look ill and feel like crap so Iv decided on a mini 8 week bulk on test e, npp, mast p and an oral but not sure on which yet maybe anadrol. then see where I'm at.

hows yours now? water fully dropped off? how much did you lose in the end?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

When are you starting the bulk? im assuming your allowing a few weeks of maintenance before increasing cals?


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Im eating below maintanance atm and im gonna start increasing slowly from monday going on holiday in 4 weeks so aslong as i stay at this bf and look full il be happy then il decided what to do when im home


----------

